# Use Tivo to record internet TV



## djc45 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hi,
I don`t really use my lifetime subbed Tivo very much these days. Often recording HD material on the Sky HD box, which is much inferior in its software than the Tivo IMHO. I was thinking of using my Tivo to record an internet tv channel that I watch frequently but that I miss many programmes when at work. Here is the idea:

The low wattage PC is on purely to tune the internet tv signal, this connects to my video box adapter that gives me a composite video output signal, to connect to the Tivo. 

Here's my question, if I connect things up this way, could I set manual timer recording on the Tivo, to recur daily or weekly, to record programmes?

Also, if I wired the scart input through a switch box, would it be possibly, or rare occassions, to switch Tivo back to it's regular STB source to record regular programmes, and switch back for its internet recording. I`m thinking the worse that would happen is it would record from the wrong source, if I forgot to throw the switch.

What do you guys think? In theory is the idea workable, and can I set manual timers in the way I am thinking?

Thanks


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I can't see any reason why that wouldn't work assuming that the internet TV feed is stable. Certainly Tivo will do the manual recordings as you suggest.
I can't help but feel there might be a way to simply use the PC to achieve the same ends without needing the Tivo too...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

AMc said:


> I can't help but feel there might be a way to simply use the PC to achieve the same ends without needing the Tivo too...


It would also retain the original quality, rather than go through digital-to-analogue conversion and back again.


----------

